# IE7.0 IE7 Internet explorer 7 7.0 gallery problem



## Hunteil (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi, feel free to move this to the correct location thread, no clue where is needs to be.

Anyways...

I am building a new gallery for my website with php coding and I stopped my work on it when IE7.0 came out and my page no longer worked. Firefox works fine with the coding along with Netscape and so forth just IE7.0 has the problem. I don't know when or if IE7.0 will when have a update anytime soon but I have no clue if they are even going to fix this problem in the 1st place.

I have the page setup to scroll left and right on the pictures below and when mouse rolls over the picture it becomes the main picture in the gallery. If you click the picture it is also brought up into a new window with new extra data to be displayed.

The page is: 
http://www.duvinage.com/gallery/gallery.php?dir=past-gallery&type=indoor

(this gallery also won't center to page when I tried everything to do so and it just works better on left sadly.) If anyone knows of sites like this one I can use as reference please I would love to get their page to see how they did it. Also if you know if IE7.0 will fix this I would love to know too. Thanks much.


----------



## Hunteil (Mar 30, 2007)

Do you guys need anything else to work with this?


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Hunteil: I think it has something to do with Javascript. I myself do not use IE7.0, but I thought they have changed the standard settings for Javascript. My best guess is that 'javascriptopUp' is blocked due to the popUp. To much resemblance to the unwanted pop-ups. Or perhaps a toolbar (e.g. google) is suppressing the execution of the javascript


----------



## Hunteil (Mar 30, 2007)

Okay I went ahead and took the thing apart and i hit a huge problem now...

I found that it's a CSS coding problem and just need to be updated...

I found the IE7.0 don't use <nobr> tag when it comes to nesting <div> tag elements... I need to keep 3 <div> elements in a line, and I can't find a work around, I even tried whitespace:nowrap and display:inline tag with CSS and then the table nowrap tag.

Anyone have any ideas on how to work around this?


----------



## Hunteil (Mar 30, 2007)

okay.... um CSS ... let me show you the current problem which i need a work around for...

Example1: white-space:nowrap fixes my problem in IE7.0 but in Firefox2+ and Netscape 9 it is screwed up....

Example2:display:inline; screws up Ie7.0 and fixes FF2+ and Netscape.... So What do I do...anybody got a work around out there please? This is soooo sad....


----------



## Hunteil (Mar 30, 2007)

Speaking with a few other people, and using forums in other places I have found that most website developers are ignore IE 7.0 and making notes for those poor prople using the crumby browser to download Firefox and what not... I don't believe there is a way to deal with all of IE7.0 draw backs...

*(Some research I found... I hope this helps you all)
From Wiki: Criticism of Internet Explorer
CSS*

While Internet Explorer – especially versions prior to 7.0 – recognizes most of the CSS Level 1 features, as well as parts of CSS2, it misinterprets some of them, resulting in inconsistent rendering behaviour. A number of "CSS hacks" were created to work around the various flaws in Internet Explorer's incorrect CSS parsing. While Internet Explorer 7 does fix some of the flaws with rendering, and adds support for CSS 2 features such as selectors, its support for the CSS 2 specification remains unfinished. Notable examples of improper support for CSS include:[22]

* failure to interpret the W3C "Box" model
* inconsistent rendering of floating <DIV> layers
* "min-width" and "max-width" issues (also "min-height" and "max-height")
* little support for pseudo-classes such as :hover and :active
* inconsistent interpretation of CSS hierarchy
* misinterpretation of block element attributes, including:
o position (fixed|absolute|relative|static)
o display (block|inline|table)


----------

